

Ask HN: Any links to (hacker-minded) parenting sites/communities/blogs? - beza1e1

There seem to be some parents in here. I'll be one in a few weeks. Any links you recommend? Or is there still an open niche for a "hacker parents" website?
======
ianpurton
I was going to post this as a joke but then I looked it up and it actually
exists.

<http://parenting.stackexchange.com/>

~~~
ianpurton
Also the the Gina Ford contented baby booked helped me a lot.

------
pdenya
Congratulations.

I've been looking for something similar for a while.
<http://www.wired.com/geekdad/> is ok but I doubt it's what your looking for.
<http://www.happynerds.net/> will be good at some point to teach the kids
about programming but not for a few years at least.

Please post back if you find anything more fitting.

------
healthyted
I've been searching for a good one as well. Have a couple of leads filed away,
I'll get back to you

